
Net neutrality is dead and wireless companies are throttling Netflix and YouTube - joeyespo
https://news.avclub.com/net-neutrality-is-dead-and-wireless-companies-are-alre-1828834735/amp
======
walrus01
Anecdotally, Bell in Canada is throttling both http and https on LTE. Single
file https downloads of a 50MB test file on their LTE network in downtown
Vancouver (over TLS1.2) max out at 1.5 Mbps, if I connect to my openvpn server
and download the same file, speeds vary between 23 to 48 Mbps. I repeated the
same test ten times.

